# Single stage on wooden deck



## Boosted3g (Oct 9, 2016)

Anyone use a single stage on a wooden deck? I have a wooden deck and 2 other levels of paver patios that I'm considering getting a single stage for to avoid pulling my ariens up steps. There is only 2-3 steps between each level and I've done it before but it's an accident waiting to happen. Does a single stage tear up the wood? I'm looking at a new Honda HS720AA.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I use a couple Toro Powerlites all the time on ours and my parents deck. The worst damage I've encountered has been from the deck to the blower (slightly raised nail, or knot coming out) and marring the scraper blade. Ours is pressure treated and my parents is cedar and never have any scratches from the paddles. I scratched the crap out of ours once using a metal shovel:smiley-confused009:


----------



## Eafoxjr (Feb 24, 2016)

I did not want another gas motor to do maintenance on, so I use a Snow-Joe SJ619E on the deck.
Have seen no deck damage from this model.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

My deck division consists of a toro power shovel and a toro 1800 power curve. 

Both do a very nice job with minimal damage to my cedar deck. Yea, I have to dink around with an extension cord, but I lay that out flat in fall and it freezes flat and straight. Seams to help with not chewing up the cord. 

I picked both up on CL in spring. I think I got the power shovel for $20 and the 1800 for $30. Cheap "toy's"


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I've now used a Toro 1800 for my deck for over 10 years; it makes short work of almost 700 SF, and hasn't left any scratches.

I also carry it up a ladder to deal with some shallow (almost flat) roofs over some sheds and a garage which have asphalt shingles, and that's a little more tricky; but it's done the bulk of the work up there too !


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I have used my old toro 2450 in the past with no trouble.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my toro ss is only used on the deck......and it actually improved the deck surface as i have a section that is completely shaded and tends to get a film of slick algae on it, the ss cleans that stuff off nicely.


----------



## Boosted3g (Oct 9, 2016)

As luck would have it they are currently sold out locally but there is a new shipment scheduled the 26th. Looks like I have a little over a week to dig up a coupon.


----------



## Kilty (Nov 25, 2012)

Boosted3g said:


> Anyone use a single stage on a wooden deck? I have a wooden deck and 2 other levels of paver patios that I'm considering getting a single stage for to avoid pulling my ariens up steps. There is only 2-3 steps between each level and I've done it before but it's an accident waiting to happen. Does a single stage tear up the wood? I'm looking at a new Honda HS720AA.


I use my HS720AA to clean my 30'-18' wooden deck and paved pool apron - works great, no damage to the wood.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a toro powerlite for my deck, works great, no problems.


----------



## a1411832 (Dec 19, 2016)

At the end it all depends on how you use it. If you don't scrape it there might be no damage at all.


----------

